# FS 2002 S6 Avant



## porsaab (May 26, 2005)

Decided to sell my beloved S6. It's Atlas grey (dark metallic grey) with light grey interior. I've owned and cared for it* for 10 yrs and have detailed records from then and most records from new. The timing belt was done @ 96,000 miles.* Currently*has about 134,000 miles. It's stock with Milltek exhaust,*Hotchkis swaybars front & rear,* rubber and carpet mats, Moda* gunmetal rims , plus stock rims with winter tires. *The car has always been kept clean (no kids), waxed, and garaged (except for the last year). Needs new front brakes and fluids changed. It's located near Albany NY.* $7,900. If interested call me*at 5one8 for95-7o37.* I don't check this forum that often.


----------

